# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  VOUK, 10 mois, grand, amputé de deux pattes!!

## rea

*Vouk*
*Sexe:* mâle
*Age:* 10 mois
*Race:* bâtard 
*Poid approx.:* environ 25-30kg
*Stérilisé:* oui

*Histoire:*
Vouk s'est fait littéralement "roulé dessus". Il a été trouvé par un automobiliste qui passait par-là. Celui-ci l'a amené dans une clinique qui s'y est prise à 2 fois pour l'amputer d'une jambe!!
Une asso a pris le relais et l'a fait castrer et amputer comme il faut une dernière (j'espère) fois.

*Handicap:*
Amputé de la patte arrière gauche. Il a également des plaies encore aux autres pattes, ainsi que des doigts enflés. Pour l'instant pas d'amputation pour celà. Ces pattounes sont de ce fait un peu engourdies.

*Caractère:*
Très vif, et très joueur! En demande constante d'amour et d'attention, il aime tout le monde.
Comme dirait une bénévole de cette asso, on dirait qu'il a 6 pattes, par 3   ::  
C'est un jeune chien plein de vie! Il a impérativement besoin de quelqu'un qui ait la patience d'éduquer chien comme celà. Il serait je pense ravi de bosser, faire de l'éducation, car il s'attache très vite à l'humain, et veut faire plaisir, en ayant de l'énergie à revendre!
Il sera je suis sûre plus tard un super chien, plein d'amour et obéissant.

*Chiens* - Ok
*Chats* - à vérifier, mais ok je crois
*Autres animaux* - pas testé
*Enfants* - pas testé

*Adoption uniquement*, pas de FA
Sous contrat Mukitza (ex-Clopotel)

Pour que Vouk arrive en France, il faudra qu'il s'écoule pas mal de temps à cause des papiers nécessaires et le temps d'organiser son transport, son adoptant devra donc être patient 

*Frais d'adoption:* 80, qui serviront à rembourser une partie des frais de transports

*Contact:* moi sur le post, par mp ou mail: [email=rea_612@hotmail.com:2txssldk]rea_612@hotmail.com[/email:2txssldk]

Diffusion ok

*Note perso:* c'est un chien handicapé mais costaud et bourré d'énergie! Un compagnon idéal pour quelqu'un de dispo qui veut faire une activité avec son chien, sans toutefois trop le forcer. J'espère que ses soucis de doigts se régleront.

Après une des opés, très peu après son accident


Dans sa FA, 1 semaine/10 jours après


Maintenant

----------


## sabine74

Mais quelle tristesse !
comment va le petit Vouk ?

----------


## rea

Mauvaises nouvelles pour Vouk    ::  
Il s'est lui même mutilé des doigts de sa patte avant (doigts qui ne désenflaient pas), il se retrouve donc à la faculté de médecine véto, en soins.
Il se retrouve donc non seulement avec une patte en moins, mais n'a plus que deux doigt à l'une de ses pattes avant, et plus de doigts du tout à sa patte arrière restante (broyés lors de l'accident).
Il a des pansements sur tous ses membres et ils sont changés 3 fois par jour. Il est sous traitement bien entendu aussi..
Malgré tout, il marche!!
Son envie de vivre est plus forte que tout décidemment!

Je croise les doigts pour que le massacre s'arrête là pour ses pattes  :| 

Je pense que plus tard il aura besoin de temps en temps en tous cas, de chaussettes ou chassures..

----------


## VERNAT

Bon courage "petit" Vouk, nous pensons très très fort à toi.

----------


## rea

Bon des nouvelles du loulou.

Il a vu un nouveau veto aujourd'hui, qui est vraiment bien.

Pour resituer un peu les choses, lors de l'accident, ses 4 pattes ont ete ecrasees.
Une a ete ampute, a trois reprises (par un autre veto), jusqu'au genou.
L'autre patte arriere, a egalement si ma memoire est bonne, perdu des doigts lors de l'accident.
Et les pattes avant etaient en fait sous inflammation + certains os des doigts etaient broyes, etc... (les autres vetos disaient que c'etait les nerfs, etc... )
C'est a l'une de ses pattes, a cause de cela, que Vouk s'est litterallement mange les doigts.

Il sera donc opere prochainement de cette patte avant; elle sera nettoyee en profondeur, et la peau sera retendue et recousue, en deux fois.
L'autre patte est surveillee pour le moment, mais n'est de loin pas dans le meme etat critique que l'autre.

Vouk se retrouve donc sur 3 pattes, avec une patte arriere sans tous les doigts entiers, une patte avant "normale" (mais sous surveillance), et l'autre patte avant restera juste avec le coussinet central.

Malgre ca, il marche, court, saute, ca reste un chien tres joyeux et plein de vie!

En plus de tout ca, sa place en FA est un peu bancale, donc il y a aussi le risque que le beau se retrouve a devoir demenager   ::  

Il faut *vraiment* lui trouver une famille, il s'est tant battu qu'il merite vraiment de pouvoir se reposer un peu maintenant...

----------


## VERNAT

Vite une Famille pour lui, il a tellement de courage il faut l'aider

----------


## rea

Vouk va tous les jours pour recevoir sa therapie chez les vetos, et son operation est fixee a lundi!

C'est un amour comme vous pouvez le voir  :amour: 


la patte a operer est la droite




 :amour:

----------


## rea

Vouk a ete opere avec succes, mais les prochains jours seront decisifs pour lui..

avant
*(attention, photo choquante!!)*
[spoiler:3rz0xj2t][/spoiler:3rz0xj2t]

apres

----------


## lorion

Pauvre petit père, j'espère qu'il va vite guérir. En tout cas, il a l'air d'être déterminé.

Allez courage, loulou.

----------


## VERNAT

Courage petit père, nous espérons qu'il va bien

----------


## rea

Decidemment Vouk n'a vraiment pas de chance   ::   ::  

Il devait se faire enlever les fils dans deux jours, et pourtant, hier dans la nuit, il a reussi a casser sa collerette, ronger sa chaussure en cuir, ronger ses bandages pourtant bien costauds et s'est de nouveau ronge la patte jusqu'a l'os, et se malgre les tranquilisants   ::  

Malgre tout cela, il continue a marcher et faire le fou, en boitant fortement, forcement...

Demain c'est sa DERNIERE chance... Il sera ampute du minimum vital de cette patte...
Il va devoir avoir une museliere, la collerette, et une nettement plus grosse dose de calmants...

Je prie le ciel pour que cette fois-ci ca marche... Il sera lourdement handicape, mais pourra continuer a marcher en boitant, ou pourra eventuellement avoir une prothese pour cette patte...
Mais dans le cas contraire il devra etre euthanasie   ::

----------


## VERNAT

Nous avons eu le même problème avec notre Merlin, mais avec des tranquilisants, sa collerette, et beaucoup de patience il a arrêté. On nous a dit qu'il avait des douleurs "fantômes" et qu'il fallait le surveiller de très très près pour qu'il ne mange pas ses pattes!!
On y est arrivé, mais avec beaucoup de patience!!
SVP pas d'euthanasie !!  

Courage Vouk, nous pensons à toi.

----------


## rea

L'operation s'est bien passee, mais sa patte a bien 4-5cm en moins...

L'euthanasie sera vraiment le dernier recours, mais il faut bien comprendre que Vouk n'a pas du tout la jambe arriere gauche, et que sa patte avant gauche est celle qu'il a ronge, et qui a aujourd'hui plusieurs cm de moins...donc pour marcher, c'est quand meme tres moyen  :| 
Sans parler des autres pattes qui ont aussi 1 ou 2 doigts ou bout de doigts en moins...

Ceci dit, il marche quand meme, en boitant!

L'essentiel c'est qu'il arrate de se mutiler, pour la marche, on verra apres  :?

----------


## VERNAT

Comment va Vouk?

----------


## rea

Ca va, il marche en boitant, mais bon pour l'instant ce n'est pas trop mal...

----------


## VERNAT

Nous sommes soulagées pour lui, gros   de notre part

----------


## ver de terre

J'ai aussi entendu que Vouk va mieux.

----------


## rea

La plaie de Vouk s'ouvrait quand il marchait, alors les vétos ont eu l'idée de lui faire une sorte de prothèse de première nécessité ; il lui en on fait une avec un verre en plastique dur   ::  

Mais bon, jusqu'à cicatrisation complète, il a quand même sortie minimum.

----------


## VERNAT

Bravo aux vétos pour leur trouvaille    nous croisons les doigts pour que cela marche .

----------


## bali44

que de malheurs pour un chien au si gentil regard!
comment va-t-il aujourdhui?
je   fort!

----------


## marinne

Je viens de lire le post du loulou.
Comment va Vouk?

----------


## rea

Il va bien!
Je l'ai vu hier par hasard chez le véto...
Hier il a réussi pendant la nuit à malgré tout se blesser de nouveau un peu la patte (comment, personne ne comprends), mais rien de bien dramatique..

C'est un chien tellement gentil, plein de vie et d'amour.
Sur la table il gigotte, mais ne dit rien.

Il marche étonnemment bien! Tire toujours autant! Il veut courrir, jouer...

Les vétos vont essayer de lui faire une vrai prothèse quand la plaie sera complètement cicatrisée.

Le gros soucis et point d'interogation qui reste encore est est-ce qu'il se réattaquera à sa patte quand elle sera cicatrisée? Ou à une autre?
Ca personne ne peut le dire, et pourtant c'est décisif.  :ben:

----------


## cathy rescue

comment va vouk ?   :merci:   ::

----------


## rea

Il va bien aux dernières nouvelles, ça cicatrise doucement, et il marche!

Il est vraiment adorable  :amour:

----------


## cathy rescue

:merci:  réa   ::    a lui .

----------


## marinne

Merci réa pour les nouvelles du loulou, ce loulou ma beaucoup touché en lisant son histoire.

----------


## rea

UP

----------


## santig du

quel bon regard... remonte vouk !

----------

Réa, je viens de te MP

----------


## ISAROU

J'espère que le ptit loup laissera le temps à sa plaie de cicatriser correctement.

Que pense le véto sur son devenir (motricité) ?
Le fait de devoir compenser pour marcher, trouver l'équilibre, ne va t-il pas lui déclencher des problèmes de vertèbres.
Peut-on connaître l'avis du véto sur la suite ?

Pauvre ptit loup, 10 mois et tant de galères   .

----------


## fauvia

il est terriblement attendrissant, ce petit ! 
Mais je n'ai pas bien compris OU IL EST pour le moment ; est-il revenu en France ?

----------


## rea

> J'espère que le ptit loup laissera le temps à sa plaie de cicatriser correctement.
> 
> Que pense le véto sur son devenir (motricité) ?
> Le fait de devoir compenser pour marcher, trouver l'équilibre, ne va t-il pas lui déclencher des problèmes de vertèbres.
> Peut-on connaître l'avis du véto sur la suite ?
> 
> Pauvre ptit loup, 10 mois et tant de galères   .


Les vétos sont très perplexes et ne savent pas trop quoi penser...
Ils continue à s'attaquer à ses pattes malgrès tout plein de traitements...alors que faire? Lui amputer les bouts des ses autres pattes?  :| 
Donc pour l'instant, ben ils le traitent à coups d'antibios, anti-inflammatoirs, etc...
Je suis super inquiète pour son avenir en tous cas.

S'il arrête de se ronger les pattes, une bottine rembourrée devrait suffire à le "mettre" droit, sur ses 3 pattes, donc de ce coté là, ca irait...




> il est terriblement attendrissant, ce petit ! 
> Mais je n'ai pas bien compris OU IL EST pour le moment ; est-il revenu en France ?


Il est en Serbie, il n'a jamais été en France...

----------


## ISAROU

Cela est vraiment inquiétant.
Pauvre ptit loup, s'il seulement il pouvait savoir qu'il se met en danger.

Oui, que faire pour l'en empêcher ?

----------


## fauvia

l'auto-mutilation existe aussi chez l'humain, voilà ce qu'on en dit en psychiatrie :
La plupart du temps, cette pratique 
permet à l'individu de se sentir mieux, d'extérioriser son mal être. Une personne 
s' auto-mutilant ne sait pourquoi elle le fait, mais en a besoin. 
Quelques raisons qui peuvent pousser quelquun a s auto-mutiler :La volonté déchapper à un sentiment de vide, de dépression,[*]Pour diminuer la tension ressentie [*]Pour soulager une immense peine ou douleur intérieure. Le fait de ressentir 
une douleur physique permet de diminuer la douleur "morale"[*]Pour exprimer une douleur émotionnelle en sinfligeant des blessures 
physiques, les personnes qui s auto-mutilent disent se sentir soulagés des 
sentiments qui les accablent. Elles ressentent la douleur à lextérieur et non à 
lintérieur. 
c'est souvent le signe d'un  état dépressif ou des troubles anxieux

 Je crois bien que c'est le cas de VOUK 

Ce pauvre chien est-il en famille d'accueil ? Tout seul ou aec d'autres chiens ?

----------


## ada28

Bonjour à tous, je flash vraiment sur ce petit loulou. Il a une de ces bouilles trop mignones qui nous font tout de suite craquer!!!  
 Je voulais vous demander s'il se mutile seulement quand il est seul ou s'il le fait aussi quand il est accompagné.
En tout cas, j'espère qu'il va vite guérir!!! Je croise les doigts!

----------


## ada28

Bonjour, désolé pour le double-post mais je ne sais pas trop comment ça marche, comment faire pour éditer un message, tout ça... Je suis un peu novice pour ce qui est des forums. 
C'était pour avoir des nouvelles du pitchoun. Est-ce qu'il va mieux depuis la semaine dernière??

----------


## rea

Non, rien à voir, enfin pas en totalité je vous explique...

Vouk s'est fait shooter par une voiture. Elle lui a roulé sur ses 4 pattes.
L'une était tellement amochée qu'elle a du être amputée à la hauteur de la cuisse.
Il lui en restait 3 donc. 
Dans ces trois là les os étaient cassés, les pattes enflées... C'est tout d'abord à cause de celà qu'il a commencé à ce mutiler, ce n'était absolument pas psychologique à ce stade! 
Il a reçu 68979423 traitements antibios, anti-inflammatoire... Donc par période ça se calmait, puis ça repartait, et ainsi de suite... Depuis des moins. Il a été sous calmants, avec une muselière la nuit, bref TOUT pour l'en empêcher... Mais à chaque fois que ça se calmait, paf, ça repartait à un moment...
A un moment, il a ruiné en une nuit sa patte avant gauche, elle a du être amputée de 5 cm, et bon, avec des hauts et des bas, ça s'était enfin stabilisé.

Mais là depuis quelques jours c'est de nouveau la cata... Il a réussi a se remassacrer les pattes, à travers sa muselière, les 3, et là, ça devient vraiment insuportable...

Je crois qu'au fil du temps, c'est devenue un comportement aquis... La patte amputée était propre, saine, il n'avait plus aucune raison physique de s'y attaquer.

Il est en FA, avec un autre chien, ce n'est pas le soucis. 

La situation est donc pour lui au plus bas... Il reste quoi comme alternative? Lui amputer encore d'un cran, les 3 pattes cette fois!? Sans avoir la certitude que ça stoppera les mutilations?

Si ce chien était chez moi en FA, ben je ne saurais pas quoi faire, honnêtement...

Les vétos ne trouvent plus de solutions non plus... Et si jusqu'à maintenant il continuait même avec ses blessures à faire le fou, jouer, se balader, là il commence à souffrir...

Je continue à suivre son histoire et je tente de conseiller sa FA au mieux, mais là, on commence sérieusement à manquer tous d'idées, et lui commence à souffrir  :|

----------


## ada28

Mince, je suis dégoutée! Le pauvre petit!  
Sinon, ses os broyés sont situés sur quel niveau des pattes? Sur le bout des pattes ou jusqu'aux genoux?
 J'espère qu'une solution va venir pour ce pauvre loulou...

----------


## fauvia

j'imagine que vous avez déjà essayé les tranquillisants, le DPA ?

----------


## rea

Le bout des pattes, le doigts...

Le DAP pour lui, ca serait du pipi de chat   ::  
Il a eu des doses de tranquilisants énormes, mais a toujours fini par recommenser à un moment ou un autre... 
Je pense que ce n'est pas réaliste de faire vivre un chien sous tranquilisants, muselière, à long terme, hors là, la situation va de hauts en bas non-stop, et ça ne semble pas s'arrêter...

----------


## ada28

Merci pour les news. 
 C'est rageant de ne pas trouver de solution... Pauvre petit père!  
Actuellement, il est toujours dans sa FA ou en clinique vétérinaire?

----------


## rea

Il est en FA, il a besoin d'une surveillance quasi constante...

Je vais demander de ses news demain ou lundi, mais je suis vraiment découragée par la situation...

----------


## fauvia

C'est désolant, en effet   Pauvre petit...et pauvre FA  !

----------

Rea, je te MP tout de suite... non pas pour me proposer d'adopter Vouk car ce serait irréaliste compte tenu de son état actuel et du nombre d'animaux qui vivent actuellement sous mon toit mais pour te proposer une solution thérapeutique qui peut-être n'a pas été tentée pour des raisons de logistique et/ou financières.

----------


## ada28

Bonjour, j'aurais voulu savoir si vous aviez eu des nouvelles?

----------


## rea

Alors apparemment Vouk devrait se faire opérer des 3 pattes demain avec probablement une ou deux prothèses...

J'aurais des nouvelles demain ou après demain donc...espérons que ça serve  :?

----------


## VERNAT

Merci Réa de nous donner des nouvelles dès que possible.

----------


## jessica45120

ce n'est pas une vie pour ce petit loup que de souffrances il doit endurer, c'est une situation désespérée le pauvre

----------


## fauvia

où en est VOUK ? Opération en vue ?

----------


## rea

pas encore opéré, ils sont encore en train de réfléchir à la procédure, etc...

je ne sais pas ce que je ferais de Vouk s'il dépendait de moi, je commence également de plus en plus à penser que la situation est inextricable   :| 

enfin bon, je laisse le bénéfice du doute à son asso et à son véto, je ne peux que conseiller...

je vous donnes de news dès que j'en ai!

----------


## Didoubab

bon courage à vous qui suivez ça de près ! 

Il y a des situations inexricables (et inexplicables !) dont on se passerait bien.

L'eutha serait une cata après tout ce qui a été tenté pour lui ...mais pour lui si c'est finalement mieux il faudra s'y résoudre.  

Que celui qui lui a roulé dessus finisse en enfer avec un petit Vouk qui le grignote petit à petit ..par le bas

----------


## rea

Vouk s'est éteint ce soir au alentours de 22h.

Il a été euthanasié.

Il était entouré de la seule personne qu'il a jamais aimé et qui s'est occupée de lui pendant ses 6 mois. Les yeux dans les yeux.

Je pense de plus en plus pour ma part que son destion était scellé depuis le départ, de part ses blessures, mais il fallait essayer, tant que lui avait la force de se battre.
Depuis quelque temps, il n'était plus le même. 
Je pense que c'était la seule déscision à prendre. 

J'ai énormément de peine ce soir, et j'espère surtout, ne jamais avoir un cas crève-coeur comme celui-ci sur mes bras. C'est déchirant, tant moralement qu'émotionnellement.

RIP Vouk, tu as eu le malheur de naître comme beaucoup d'autres au mauvais endroit, pardon de n'avoir pu rien faire de plus.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Quelle tristesse pour ce chien. Trop injuste de ne pas y etre arrivé.

----------


## santig du

Pauvre Vouk, quelle tristesse ce soir, ton regard (photo du mois de fevrier) me hantera longtemps ... tu me fais penser au malheureux héros du film johnny got his gun et à sa souffrance muette, qui espérait que quelqu'un  voudrait bien l'aider à mettre un terme à une vie de torture...

----------


## bagatelle

je viens seulement de découvrir le post de Vouk et de Lola... RIP mon pauvre petit père, je suis contente que tu ne souffres plus ... Rea, je comprends ton chagrin et le partage, dur dur.... et merci à sa famille d'accueil de l'avoir accompagné...

----------


## VERNAT

Depuis que je suis son poste j'avais peur de voir ce message!!
Repose en paix petit Vouk, maintenant tu ne souffres plus.
Merci beaucoup à sa famille d'accueil de s'en être occupé aussi bien, et jusqu'au bout..

----------

Courage à sa famille...

----------


## ginette

Vole petit ange...   sans plus aucune souffrance...........

----------


## Nénète

RIP Vouk, j'avais évidemment suivi ton histoire et je suis très peiné de te retrouver ici...    ::

----------


## JUMECA

repose en paix petit Vouk   :amour:   ::  

que de souffrances dans une si courte vie    ::  

merci à ceux qui ont tout fait pour aider ce pauvre loulou   :bisous3:

----------


## eva53

Comme beaucoup, j'ai été vraiment peiné de lire cette nouvelle. Je voulais remercier toutes les personnes qui ont pris soin de Vouk et tenté de le soigner. Mais pour Lola, ce n'est pas (encore)trop tard ! _l faut se mobiliser pour la faire soigner dans la mesure du possible, ce serait le meilleur hommage rendu à Vouk._

----------


## fauvia

que dire de plus...Pauvre Vouk , quelle pauvre vie, si courte ! 

 Encore un qui va me hanter , mais qui va aussi me booster pour agir pour les autres, tous les autres AVANT qu'il ne soit trop tard !

Merci Rea, merci à tous ceux qui ont essayé d'aider, merci à la courageuse FA qui a soutenu ce petit si longtemps

----------


## breton67

il est né que pour souffrir 
pauvre petite puce ton passage sur terre n aura donc été que souffrance   je suis peinée pour ceuxw qui ont éspéré pour lui

----------


## magali32460



----------


## rea

> Comme beaucoup, j'ai été vraiment peiné de lire cette nouvelle. Je voulais remercier toutes les personnes qui ont pris soin de Vouk et tenté de le soigner. Mais pour Lola, ce n'est pas (encore)trop tard ! _l faut se mobiliser pour la faire soigner dans la mesure du possible, ce serait le meilleur hommage rendu à Vouk._


ho il n'y a pas que Lola, il y en a encore des tonnes, déjà là, qui dépendent de nous et espèrent un meilleur avenir...

Lola a un nouveau post dans les appels aux dons, un neuf.

----------


## kate51

OH NON 
pauvre ti pere , j aurai tellement esperé qu il s en sorte , ce monde est tellement injuste!!!
repose en paix petit VOUK

----------


## vidau.fabienne

je ne connaissais pas ce post quelle vie de souffrance pour ce si joli pt bout    ::   ,  :merci:   a sa fa de l avoir accompagné  mais pt pere n est pas parti seul mais c est vraiment une drole d histoire j ai jamais vu  ca   :hein2:   ::  
 ::   vouk

----------


## noonook

Pauvre petit Vouk  

La vie ne fait pas de cadeaux à certains, adieu

----------


## Wilo



----------


## rea

Le loulou a été enterré aujourd'hui dans une petit forêt qui habrote déjà bon nombre de sauvetages, malheureursement...

----------

Pauvre Vouk, je découvre son post à l'instant.

Un grand MERCI à toutes les personnes qui se sont intéressées à lui et qui ont tout fait pour l'aider.

Peut-être que son destin était scellé dès le départ... Pauvre petit loup si jeune !

----------


## dino2025

Sois en paix Vouk

----------


## snoopette

Pauvre petit Vouk
 Repose en paix là où tu ne souffres plus!
Que celui qui t'a fait cela aille brûler en enfer!  
Courage à tous ceux qui ont tout fait pour t'aider

----------


## anniec



----------


## cathy rescue

::   moi aussi j avais peur de lire se message   :amour:   je regarde les photos avec ta gueule  d amour ces dure de lire sa .j ai toujour du mal et les larmes me coules .tu a rejoin les   ::   :merci:   a sa famille .soit plus heureux la haut .   ::

----------


## ada28

Depuis ce matin, je cherchais son post, je comprend mieux pourquoi je ne le trouvais pas. Je suis dégoutée... 
Ce petit m'avait tapé dans l'oeil dés le début, j'avais flashé, j'en avais déjà parlé à mes parents pour l'adopter. C'était mon coup de coeur!  
Enfin, je me dis que maintenant il ne souffre plus et qu'il a surement rejoint ces potes de galères.

----------


## rea

Désolée ada, j'espère que tu auras un autre coup de coeur  :amour: 

Je suis toujours hyper triste quand un chien finit comme ça, mais là, après tout ce temps et tous ces efforts, c'est encore plus désespérant...

----------


## Oo-Mes-amours-pOilus-oO

Que c'est triste , je viens de decouvrir son histoire 

Pauvre Vouk  

Repose en paix petit bonhomme   la ou tu ne soufrira plus

----------


## Zuzana

Repose en paix Vouk    ::   ::

----------


## Leiln

Cà me fait de la peine pour lui, pauvre petit ange qui en a tellement enduré ... 
Repose en paix ptit bout, les gens qui t'ont aimé et protégé ne t'oublieront jamais ...

----------


## marinne

Repose en paix Vouk.
Je nais pas de mot en lisant, beaucoup de tristesse.
Pensée a tout ceux et celles qui ont protégés le loulous.

----------


## cc2004

RIP, maintenant tes souffrances ne sont plus petit ange

----------


## vagabong 68

Adieu Vouk. Finies les souffrances terrestres. Sois heureux parmi tes compagnons d'infortune victimes de la cruauté humaine.

Repose en paix, petit amour.

----------


## Oscar et Betty

::   ::  

Repose en paix Vouk, là haut plus personne ne te ferras de mal..

----------


## flora67

Je viens de voir... il était si joli. Tant d'innocence dans ses grands yeux noirs

----------


## babou.7



----------


## MARATHONMAN

Peut être est ce mieux
 :hein2: 
Mais je pense que Vouk n'est pas né au bon endroit et cela change tout
Rip petit   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

